# K-meta solution



## Flem (Feb 27, 2011)

Yesterday I mixed up a gallon of K-meta solution (3 tbsp). Today I opened the jug to sanitize a carboy and there was only a faint odor. The powder I used was from a new, sealed, 1 pound bag. I would think that, after 24 hours, the smell would knock me on my arse. Is it still going to do its job? Did the new powder lose its potency?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike It is and sometimes mine takes several days before it smells. Now I add a few inches of warm water then the kmeta, shake the heck out of it and boy can you smell that. Then I as I add more water I keep shaking it. The reason is more to make sure it is all dissolved more than anything else.


----------



## Flem (Feb 27, 2011)

It's in a clear jug, so there's no doubt that it is dissolved. I've made some previously and I don't recall it taking this long. I'll give it a couple of days.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

If you also add 3 tbls of citric acid with it it will almost immediately by noxious. Citric acid releases the S02 *much* faster then not but also reduces the amount of time the S02 solution will stay good. When using a new batch you should use a pinch of citric acid in the little bit extracted to make it a good sanitizer.


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2011)

Start over.. LOL
3tbls per gallon will take your breath away!


----------



## Flem (Feb 27, 2011)

Tom said:


> Start over.. LOL
> 3tbls per gallon will take your breath away!



It should---I know. It did on the last gallon I made. Not this time---yet!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep, wait a week and then open it and it will clear the room! The more room it has in the bvessel the more it will open up also. I have a 5 gallon corkidor and I have to open it up outside or my wine room will be unusable for awhile.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe you're becoming a K-meta-a-holic. You've built up a tollerance and now you need twice as much to get the same effect.


----------



## Flem (Feb 28, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yep, wait a week and then open it and it will clear the room! The more room it has in the bvessel the more it will open up also. I have a 5 gallon corkidor and I have to open it up outside or my wine room will be unusable for awhile.



Wade,
That's a good point. With it being a full gallon, there isn't much room for the gas to accumulate.


----------



## rosa6329 (Jan 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> Start over.. LOL
> 3tbls per gallon will take your breath away!



By using this, is it enough to sanitize equipment and not have to rinse right after?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes Rosa you are correct.


----------



## rosa6329 (Jan 29, 2012)

So can I make a gallon batch in a bucket and use it to dunk my tools and then just put a lid and re use it another time? How long will it last for re using in a bucket?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2012)

You never want to rinse afterwards or you are just introducing bacteria (Possibly) all over again.


----------



## rosa6329 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wade E said:


> You never want to rinse afterwards or you are just introducing bacteria (Possibly) all over again.



So in a spray bottle is better? If so, half a table spoon for 26 ounces of water sound right?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 29, 2012)

rosa6329 said:


> So in a spray bottle is better? If so, half a table spoon for 26 ounces of water sound right?



That sounds about right. I never mine, just mix it until I get a faint smell when I spray it. NEVER inhale directly.

Spray off your tools etc., then let them drip dry.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, I use a spray bottle. If you just mixed it up and want to use some immediately you should add some citric acid to it. When just made it takes awhile for the kemat solutio n to becomne active and the citric acid makes it a much stronger sanitizer besides the fact it makes the S02 come out os suspension much faster. If using citric acid you dont need to use the 3 tbls of kmeta and can go 1 tbls of each per gallon.


----------



## rosa6329 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Yeah, I use a spray bottle. If you just mixed it up and want to use some immediately you should add some citric acid to it. When just made it takes awhile for the kemat solutio n to becomne active and the citric acid makes it a much stronger sanitizer besides the fact it makes the S02 come out os suspension much faster. If using citric acid you dont need to use the 3 tbls of kmeta and can go 1 tbls of each per gallon.



I might just leave it in the spray bottle. Does 1/2 tablespoon of kmeta to 26oz of water. Is that good ratio?


----------

